
Resolving Web Application Resource Bottlenecks with Concurrency - petercooper
https://blog.phusion.nl/2016/09/27/resolving-resource-bottlenecks/
======
Animats
This seems to be an ad for "Phusion Passenger", which seems to be a re-
invention of an FCGI server.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Not sure about the "ad" aspect. You are certainly right that there is a
FastCGI-like aspect in Passenger, though I think there are more interesting
aspects than just that.

There is a FastCGI-like aspect in the sense that it spins up a long-running
server process and uses it to handle multiple requests. But this aspect is not
very interesting: pretty much everything these days except for PHP and CGI
work this way.

FastCGI also specifies a protocol for communication between the FastCGI server
and the backend server. Passenger supports plain HTTP for communication
between itself and the backend.

So I think comparing it with FastCGI is a fine way to look at it, but I think
there is an even better way. And that is to see Passenger is to see it as (1)
an application server and (2) an application management platform. Passenger's
goal is to improve performance, security, and developer and operational
productivity.

What does that mean? It achieves these goals through process management and
supervision; by integrating with Nginx so that it can provide a layer of I/O
security, so that you don't have to setup reverse proxies, and so that it can
accelerate static asset serving; by acting as a reverse proxy so that it
collect and report statistics and analytics to the administrator at the HTTP
and process level; and by providing administration tools. In a post-Docker
world, Passenger (in the near future) aims to fill the missing parts between
the container and the application, by running it inside the container in front
of your app and providing log management, zombie process handling, multi-CPU
scaling for Ruby/Python/Node apps, debugging tools, etc. All this while
staying small, flexible and composable so that you can integrate it with other
tooling.

Disclaimer: I am a Passenger developer.

~~~
emluque
>pretty much everything these days except for PHP and CGI work this way.

Php has had a FastCGI implementation for a considerable ammount of time:
[http://php.net/manual/en/install.fpm.php](http://php.net/manual/en/install.fpm.php)

